# Arnex Pocket Watch



## ford_mechanic1986 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok guys, looking for any info on this Arnex pocket watch:




























It has 17 Rubies set in it.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Movement looks like a Unitas (if you look underneath the balance you should be able to pick out two groups of four numbers) and the dial has the appearance of an American railroad watch - which it isn't.

I think the Americans refer to them as 'Swiss fakes'. Further info' on the web if you enter "swiss fakes pocket watches" into Google.

Hope that is of some help.

Julian (L)


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I just did a quick search and found this at the top of the list:

http://www.antique-pocket-watch.com/fake-pocket-watches.html

That is interesting - is this a case where a 'fake' watch needn't actually be worthless nor poor quality and in fact may be the opposite. Or am I reading it wrong?!


----------



## ford_mechanic1986 (Apr 27, 2011)

Would the pocket watch be worth getting fixed?


----------



## ford_mechanic1986 (Apr 27, 2011)

Checked under the balance found a T and a U encircled by a clover and two sets of four numbers 6431 and 6445.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Yup, that's a Unitas movement.

The term 'Swiss fake' does not reflect the quality of the movement, which is pretty good (more Fortnum & Mason than Harrods), only that it doesn't meet the requirement to be used by staff as an official US railway timekeeper.

I have several watches with the same movement and they keep excellent time - well worth getting fettled.

Julian (L)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The history of the Railroad watches determined that they should be of a certain standard as far as timekeeping was concerned - but also, since this was essentially an American standard, a genuine RailRoad Timekeeper was mainly made in America to help and support the American watch industry. The main US makers of the time produced these for the different rail companies and into Canada as well. Some variations of hands exist where trains crossed time zones, but the majority have dials that yours is loosely based upon Ken. :yes:

As well as a minimum standard of accuracy, they had to meet standards of easy readability under different conditions, and be sufficiently robust to withstand the rigours of being a working watch in a fairly rough environment.

A typical railroad's requirements for a watch in the early 1900s might include:

* only American-made watches may be used (depending on availability of spare parts)

* only open-faced dials, with the stem at 12 o'clock

* minimum of 17 functional jewels in the movement

* 16 or 18-size only

* maximum variation of 30 seconds (approximately 4 seconds daily) per weekly check

* watch adjusted to at least five positions: Face up and face down (the positions a watch might commonly take when laid on a flat surface); then crown up, crown pointing left, and crown pointing right (the positions a watch might commonly

take in a pocket). Occasionally a sixth position, crown pointing down, would be included.

* adjusted for severe temperature variance and isochronism (variance in spring tension)

* indication of time with bold legible Arabic numerals, outer minute division, second dial, heavy hands,

* lever used to set the time (no risk of having the stem left out, thus inadvertently setting the watch to an erroneous time)

* Breguet balance spring

* micrometer adjustment regulator

* double roller

* steel escape wheel

* anti-magnetic protection (after the advent of diesel locomotives)

Waltham, Elgin, Hamilton, Illinois all made them. Lots more details on what makes a watch a "Railroad Special" if you Google/Wiki for it. The Swiss ones are maybe "homages" :rofl2: rather than fakes :yes:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Dug out this image of one of my Molnija pocket watches also having a go at looking like a railway time keeper :lol:


----------



## ford_mechanic1986 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the info! I will get it fixed and have the second hand put back on and start my collection.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

ford_mechanic1986 said:


> Thank you all for the info! I will get it fixed and have the second hand put back on and start my collection.


Fake or not, it is a fine looking pocket watch.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

AlanJohn said:


> ford_mechanic1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the info! I will get it fixed and have the second hand put back on and start my collection.
> ...


You have PM.


----------

